# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل در نصب اس کیو ال روی ویندوز 8

## FARZIN.ALONE

سلام
من میخوام sql server رو نصب کنم ولی یا ارور .net ramework میده یا اینکه بدون هیچ مشکلی تا اخر میره ولی در نهایت اصلا محیطی به اسم management studio وجود نداره برای کار کردن !!
من دو نسخه اکسپرس و اینترپرایز (ورژن 2012) رو امتحان کردم و جفتش بعد نصب محیط management studio نبود !!
در ضمن من از ویندوز هشت 64 بیتی استفاده میکنم.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## mohammad reza beizavi

درود
بهتره پیام خطایی که بهش بر می خورید رو بذارید، در ضمن در مراحل نصب sql server مرحله feature selecttion  تک تک قسمتهایی که می خواید وجود داره دقت کنید که اگر به هر دلیلی این قسمتها انتخاب نشده باشه شما نمی ت.نید بعد از نصب قسمت مورد نظرتون رو ببینید.
مراحل نصب و پیش نیازهای نصب sql 2014 که با نسخه 2012 کاملا یکسانه روی ویندوز 8.1 رو می تونید تو آدرسهای زیر ببینید:
پیش نیازهای نصب sql server 2014
نصب sql server 2014 - قسمت اول
نصب sql server 2014 - قسمت دوم

----------


## FARZIN.ALONE

> درود
> بهتره پیام خطایی که بهش بر می خورید رو بذارید، در ضمن در مراحل نصب sql server مرحله feature selecttion  تک تک قسمتهایی که می خواید وجود داره دقت کنید که اگر به هر دلیلی این قسمتها انتخاب نشده باشه شما نمی ت.نید بعد از نصب قسمت مورد نظرتون رو ببینید.
> مراحل نصب و پیش نیازهای نصب sql 2014 که با نسخه 2012 کاملا یکسانه روی ویندوز 8.1 رو می تونید تو آدرسهای زیر ببینید:
> پیش نیازهای نصب sql server 2014
> نصب sql server 2014 - قسمت اول
> نصب sql server 2014 - قسمت دوم


ممنون دوست عزیز
من قبلا چن سری تمام این مراحل رو رفتم رو ویندوز 8 ولی بازم  management studio نمیومد ! که چن نفر گفتن چون sql server 32 بیتی رو سیستم 64 بیتی نصب کردی management studio نمیاد ! من این سری یه 64 بیتی نصب کردم که این سری management studio پیدا شد ! ولی حالا مشکل اینه روش کلیک میکنم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته و هیچ برنامه ای اجرا نمیشه !
در ضمن من هر سری تمام تیک های feature selection رو میزنم و این نسخه اخر که نصب کردم sql server 2012 developer edition ـه
---
این لینک ها رو هم دیدم ولی تمام این کار ها رو انجام داده بودم !
بازم مرسی

----------


## mohammad reza beizavi

می تونید log ویندوز رو توی event viwer ببینید.
 همون وقتی که می خواید management studio رو اجرا کنید اگر اجرا نشد log اون ثبت میشه، اگر اون رو بذارید بیشتر میشه نظر داد.

در خصوص نصب 32bit روی 64bit به خاطر خصوصیت wow64 مشکلی پیش نمیاد.

----------


## FARZIN.ALONE

> می تونید log ویندوز رو توی event viwer ببینید.
>  همون وقتی که می خواید management studio رو اجرا کنید اگر اجرا نشد log اون ثبت میشه، اگر اون رو بذارید بیشتر میشه نظر داد.
> 
> در خصوص نصب 32bit روی 64bit به خاطر خصوصیت wow64 مشکلی پیش نمیاد.


رو همین حالت فعلی زدم دوباره نصب شد و مشکلش برطرف شده فعلا ! و management studio باز میشه.

در مورد wow64 هم من پرس و جو کردم کلا خیلی خوب کار نمیکنه تو ویندوز 8 و چند موردش رو خودم دیدم که نمیتونه برنامه 32 بیتی رو اجرا کنه.
ممنون

----------


## mohammad reza beizavi

بسیار خوب
موفق باشید ...

----------

